# Question on a Craftsman Plane



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I picked up a Craftsman hand plane today for $10.00. Hope I didn't do too bad on it but was wondering just how old it was. It's plate is 14" which I think would make it a #5. I plan on trying my first resto with it(after looking at all the other resto's I might have just gotten hooked).


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know on the age, but Craftsman tools started around 1927, so it's newer than that. Maybe if you took off the blade, and frog and took a few pictures of the pieces, their undersides, and the base with the frog out somebody here could identify the age more closely. Craftsman were made by other manufacturers, so seeing more pictures might help figure out who made it.

You probably got a half decent plane, worth about what you paid for it. But it's in pretty decent shape even has the paint in the lever cap so it should make a good restoration project and be a decent user unless that's a pressed frog.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

I found a similar one earlier this summer. On the bottom of the frog 408 was stamped, which I believe refers to a Sargent 408. I would check for something similar.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is marked 495 with a 2 under.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This may help https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/

And some pictures of the frog and lateral.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I just found on the side after some cleaning a 5C BB stamped into the side of the plane.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You did very well at $10. Looks to be made by Millers Falls.


----------

